# con mi motor 1.5v, no me anda el autito



## aug14 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hola, resulta que yo estoy haciendo un autito que choca las paredes y dobla, bueno la cosa es que yo le puse dos motores de 1.5v para impulsarlo, pero estoy motorcitos que le puse yo(uno muy parecido a este http://www.robotstorehk.com/solars/images/TR500-1.JPG) no tienen suficiente potencia ya que cuando apoyo el autito en el piso no giran las ruedas, el motor tiene q ser de 1.5v, queria saber si existe algu motor de 1.5v que tenga una mayor potencia. muchas gracias y disculpen la ignorancia


----------



## jorger (Mar 18, 2009)

Esque el motor que estas usando es de 12v, por eso no tiene fuerza


----------



## aug14 (Mar 18, 2009)

aaa puede ser... pero no existen con esa forma de 1.5v?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 18, 2009)

Los mas pequeños que he visto son los de "autitos" que me regalaban mis padres para jugar cuando era niño! 

Si mal no recuerdo, usaban dos baterías de 1.5 Volt en serie, es decir el motor con 3 Volt daba durísimo, trata de conseguirlos!

De 1.5 Volt no los he visto, pero me imagino que deben de haber!


----------



## jorger (Mar 18, 2009)

Los mejores motores que he tenido para esas cosas son los de impresora.Lo que pasa es que necesitan bastante mas chicha pero tiran lo suyo,te lo aseguro:


----------



## Dario (Mar 20, 2009)

hola.
         hechale un vistazo a este proyecto http://roboticayelectronica.es.tl


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 21, 2009)

los que yo uso y he tenido buenos resultados son los de las videocaseteras
funcionan de 10 y tienen buen torque


----------



## jorger (Mar 21, 2009)

Si,si también tengo de esos y van muy bien para lo poco que consumen.
Pero me inclino más por los de impresora,funcionan a 18 o 24v y tiran mucho más que los de casetera.
También están los típicos brushless de los vhs.Tuve uno hace bien poco y con 12v tiraba más que uno de impresora    .
Una lástima que ya no lo tenga...
Tengo motores de todas las formas , tipos y tamaños   .
mirad:

Un saludo


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 21, 2009)

el otro dia de lo aburrido que estaba me puse a contar los motores que tenia y el 28 de agosto del 2008 tenia 112 motores      de estereos philips,pioneer,etc,etc


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Abr 4, 2009)

jorger y franko1819: Los envidio!


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 4, 2009)

pronto voy a poner las fotos de los motores


----------



## jorger (Abr 5, 2009)

franko1819 dijo:
			
		

> el otro dia de lo aburrido que estaba me puse a contar los motores que tenia y el 28 de agosto del 2008 tenia 112 motores      de estereos philips,pioneer,etc,etc



Madre mia...112 motores    ,los guardarás todos en un maletín de estos grandes no? jaja
Aver que me ponga a contar los motores que tengo jeje,ahora tengo más .....

Vale....ahora mismo tengo 37 motores jejeje   ,para dar y tomar   
Franko,esperamos esa foto! 

Un saludo


----------

